# limp water dragon? dying?



## Fjhoiy (Feb 23, 2008)

hello,

i have a male 2-3year old chinese water dragon, he has become all limp (he can hardly hold his head up) and he is cold to touch, he is still alive. he keeps his eyes closed and has like a fit of energy for 30 seconds and then back to just lieing there, even when i put him under the heat lamps he doesn't warm up much then he just has an enegy fit and dives in the water.

any idea what to do or whats up with him?


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

sounds like he needs a vet to be honest! try to keep him warm until you can get one - i'd class it as an emergency tho.

Anna.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Does he had any other symptoms. How has he been over past week? Eating, pooing etc? x


----------



## Fjhoiy (Feb 23, 2008)

well i think he had an eye infection in his right eye becuase he wouldn't open it and just kept it closed.

not sure about eating, but there isn't much poo about


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Give him a drink, It can only help

Ed


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Not sure about eating?? Have you seen him eat recently? When did you feed him? x


----------



## Fjhoiy (Feb 23, 2008)

i havn't seen him eat, i never do. i just put crickets/mealworms in the tank and leave him to it. and he is with 2 others.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Are the other ok? Is it just one whos sick? x


----------



## Fjhoiy (Feb 23, 2008)

yh the other two r fine.

yh it's just the bigger male thats sick


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

ahh he sounds in a bad way are you sure the others are female could be a dominance issue, if it was me i would give him a go in another viv and see how he goes, i had a prob with my male about a month ago he didnt eat for over 2 weeks and finally a breakthrough lol dont know what was goin on with him but hes fine now eating normally and put on 80g in the last month porking up well with pinks lol,at first i thought he was geting bullyed by my female so i split them and he was still the same, i put him back in with her and from then hes been fine maybe he just wanted a break from her lol im not sure.my next step was going to be a trip to the vets hun but mine was pooing fine in your case no poo is not a good sign if sppliting doesnt work i would get down to the vets good luck hun:flrt:


----------



## Fjhoiy (Feb 23, 2008)

yh, looks like he will be seeing a vet, and i don't have a free viv for him. 

the thing that wories me most is his breathing is right, it not in a rythum and it's not strong.


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

vets hun:flrt:


----------



## Fjhoiy (Feb 23, 2008)

yep, hope he survives the night.

should i leave a heat lamp on to keep him warm? or just turn them off


----------



## Fjhoiy (Feb 23, 2008)

he is lay on his side now under the heat lamp.


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Do you have an emergency vet you can ring?
How is he now?


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

100 views and no help from fellow keepers?? Except Fran an toxic:2thumb:


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Any news on the water dragon?


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Best you can do is keep him warm, try get some water in him and maybe some critical carte formular if you have any. If not mix some netrobal and water together and try get him to drink some. You could put drops on his nose in hope he will lick them off. x


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

How is he?

Anna.


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

wana know to hun how is he, as said above keep him warm hope he makes it lying on his side is defo not good lol vet asap:flrt:


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Did the waterdragon make it through the night?


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

i wana know to hun still no answer from the op hopefully he was took to a vet didnt sound to good tho lol:flrt:


----------



## Fjhoiy (Feb 23, 2008)

he didn't make the night, i got up checked him about 11pm and he was dead. poor thing.

R.I.P Yoshi


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

it could have been bullied that happened to one of mines and I seperated it but was to late and it died as well so sorry for your loss


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

so sorry! are your others still ok?

Anna.


----------



## Fjhoiy (Feb 23, 2008)

yh, the other two are fine, going to keep a close eye on them tho


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

maybe a pm is a good idea - after all you don't know what was wrong with him...


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

ahh im sorry to hear that hun if it was me to be on the safe side i would get the other 2 checked out:flrt:


----------



## Fjhoiy (Feb 23, 2008)

hes been buried now lol

yh a trip to the vet with the others might be a good idea


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fjhoiy said:


> hes been buried now lol
> 
> yh a trip to the vet with the others might be a good idea


 
good luck with them anyway hun sorry for your loss:flrt:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

So sorry hun. R.I.P Yoshi. x


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

This thread has somewhat panic'd me and now you have siad he died im even worse as my water dragon is the same and hes only 18 months old! I took him to the vet and he stayed with them for over a week they had been drip feeding him because he refuses to eat! we now have him back and haveto inject him every 3 days with antibiotics and basicly try force feed him. But still no luck hes so quiet in himself and cannot be botherd to move atall. Im so worried. =[

Im sorry to hear of your loss =[ x


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

So sorry xx


----------

